
Microsoft taking applications for $3,000 HoloLens dev kits for shipping Q1 2016 - slg
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9442849/microsoft-hololens-october-2015
======
chipgap98
On one hand, the hololens demo at E3 really blew me away last year. The way it
worked with Minecraft was impressive. On the other hand, I'm not sure if I'd
really use it often. Kinda similar to kinect in that it has nice features but
I'm not sure if I would use it enough to justify buying it.

------
marricks
Their HoloLens demo was pretty amazing, but also super misleading. The field
of view is more like looking through a tiny window which will greatly inhibit
immersion. I wouldn't rag so hard on them about this, but whenever they show a
demo of it it's always a full room hologram...

------
colinramsay
This looks clunky and a lot of the marketing looks contrived. We all know it
won't work the same as in the videos, since the viewport is more constrained.

More than that, I feel that with every VR solution there is a comfort and
practicality issue. How long will it be comfortable on your neck and head to
be wearing this?

For limited applications and for a short period of time then Hololens and
similar tech could be useful and entertaining but in general I still thing the
hype is ahead of the technology.

------
T3RMINATED
The HoloLens visual is not what they marketed... your Visual Area is quite
small.

